# EZ Gem Rhinestone Software



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

Where can I buy EZ Gem Rhinestone Software? I looked at there website and it's not on there


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

imaginethatgraph said:


> Where can I buy EZ Gem Rhinestone Software? I looked at there website and it's not on there


I don't think it actually exists... If it does exist it's pretty strange you can't find anything on it....

Kevin


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

I can find youtube videos of it. But not where to buy iy


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

imaginethatgraph said:


> I can find youtube videos of it. But not where to buy iy


Have you tried contacting the developer directly?...

I'm pretty sure it was a product that was being developed by Action Illustrated | Custom Clipart, Vector Art | Sports Vector Art | Mascot Vector Art... 

Weird it's mentioned in their trade show appearances but not on their website anywhere?


Kevin


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

I know huh. I guess I will try to call them


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

imaginethatgraph said:


> I know huh. I guess I will try to call them


If you call lets us know the scoop.... It's been mentioned a few times on the forum but I've yet to have anyone report if it's an actual product or not...

Kevin


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

I will. I already have your easy stone macro. I just wish it was a bit faster.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have seen it at a trade show last May. I think it was around the same price as DAS.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

I also saw it at the show and it is a macro like Rstones


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I think it is a little more than just a macro - but the killer is that it costs $1300 -- OUCH!!


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

big ouch. Maybr they will see this post and lower there price. lol


----------

